# SA weekend



## PythonOwner25 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Herping weekend SA*

Hi all, was bored on Friday night on facebook, talking to a few mates, and a herping trip was mentioned. Next minute I was booking an early morning flight from Melbourne to Adelaide for the next day (27th July) and a return flight the following night (28th). It was the best decision I had made in a long time, because boy was I up for a fantastic and rewarding trip! 

Once I had landed in Adelaide, my mates picked me up from the airport and we headed up to the Adelaide Hills in search of Pygmy Copperheads...unfortunately the sun didn't show and we had no success. 
We then drove a few hours north of Adelaide. Here is where the trip really began! 4 new species that I hadn't seen before, plus a few of the regularly seen and more common species. 




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Saltbush Skink (Morethia adelaidensis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

This species I had been wanting to see for a long time!



Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lowland Earless Skink (Hemiergis peronii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Slider (Lerista dorsalis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


Another stunning _Parasuta_ species I had been looking forward to. 



Mallee Black-headed Snake (Parasuta spectabilis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

After spending a few hours North of Adelaide, we dove another few hours further North-east to the Clare Valley. This stunning, but treeless and hilly landscape looked like it didn't have much to offer at first...but once we had arrived and another friend had showed us around, the place quickly came alive! All species seen here were new finds for me, except a few frogs. 




Southern Rock Dtella (Gehyra lazelli) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

My first ever Delma species.



Gulf Delma (Delma molleri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr





Tawny Dragon (Ctenophorus decresii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

Another Aprasia species really made my day, I thought it couldn't possibly get any better! 



Flinders Worm-lizard (Aprasia pseudopulchella) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

But it did get better, a LOT better. We headed a few hours east into the semi-arid SA mallee, closer to the Victorian Border. It was just getting dark, and after nearly smashing into a Kangaroo, we arrived at our location. Driving across a few sand dunes in a Holden Commodore turned out to be a bad idea (Who would have thought!), as we quickly became bogged. After an hour or so of digging and pushing this car out of a dune, we finally managed to get it back on harder sand. All that effort and precious herping time wasted, we thought our night was going to be a quiet one. I stepped out of the car, walked over to the first clump of Spinifex I saw, and what did I see? A Strophurus elderi that's what! Exactly what we were there hoping to see! I yelloed out "I found one!" which was followed by "I've found one too!" from behind the next sand dune. And from that moment onwards the strangely warm winter Saturday night revealed many more awesome reptiles! 

South Australian Mallee 



Spinifex on a dune-base by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

Absolutely stunning geckos



Jewelled Gecko (Strophurus elderi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Jewelled Gecko (Strophurus elderi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Marble-faced Delma (Delma australis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Unbanded Delma (Delma butleri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

After an incredible night, we woke up and headed back towards Adelaide. Stopping at a few spots and at a friends farm in the beautiful Barossa Valley.




Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mallee Spadefoot Toad (Neobatrachus pictus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

More Gulf Delma's...



Gulf Delma (Delma molleri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

We then arrived back at the airport and awaited out flights, sore and tired, and looking back on an amazing weekend of exploring South Australia.


----------



## Pon62 (Jul 30, 2013)

Great photos and not bad for a few hours in SA in mid winter!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice thread mate, it was great to meet and herp with you!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jul 31, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Nice thread mate, it was great to meet and herp with you!


 Thanks, it was great to meet and herp with you as well! Awesome weekend.


----------



## Jamesss (Aug 1, 2013)

Got some stunning shots there mate, gonna have to go up there myself sometime! Love the Burton's shot, they'd be awesome to find wild!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jamesss said:


> Got some stunning shots there mate, gonna have to go up there myself sometime! Love the Burton's shot, they'd be awesome to find wild!


 Thanks, yeah Burton's are nice animals!


----------



## sharky (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome photos, looks like you had a great time


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Aug 3, 2013)

sharky said:


> Awesome photos, looks like you had a great time


 Cheers!


----------



## Gocada (Aug 7, 2013)

Great photos! should do a bit of filming next time and put it on your channel


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 9, 2013)

As I said many times before... Awesome suff mate!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Aug 13, 2013)

jordanmulder said:


> As I said many times before... Awesome suff mate!


 Haha thanks Jordan


----------

